# Kings of War - Clash of Kings 2014



## mattjgilbert

The Clash of Kings this year is being held at Mantic HQ and is an all-weekend affair.

Non-Mantic models are allowed so any fantasy army can be dusted off and shaped into a Kings of War army!

There's a blog post about it here: http://manticblog.com/2014/09/18/rally-your-troops-the-kings-of-war-march-on-nottingham/

And an event page here: https://www.facebook.com/events/713692415386136/

Tickets are available from the Mantic store here as well as the Tournament Pack.


6 games of 2000 points - 3 each day. The ticket includes lunch too on both days.

People who have never played KoW before have often turned up for the Official Mantic events and had a great time... so why not come and join in for a great weekend of gaming?


----------

